# US Native Scorpion Thread



## AzJohn

I've seen so many threads with some very nice scorpions. Most of them are all exotic species. While those scorpions are wonderful, lets not forget our own species, found in the US. Lets see some of our own, backyard, scorpions. I'll get started with one of my favorite species.

Superstitionia donensis, one of the smallest species I own. Adult can be less than 1", babies are crazy small.

I collected these guys in several places in central Arizona.


----------



## AzJohn

One more this evening. 

Diplocentrus Peloncillensis. Found in the Peloncillo Mountains in SE Arizona and SW New Mexico.


----------



## KoffinKat138

Nice scorps John.

I found this lil guy where i live,west of Atlanta GA,

Vaejovis carolinianus


----------



## Koh_

i wish there was some native scorpions in ontario , canada.
beautiful scorpions you guys got there.


----------



## TheScorpionLord

nice bro, Im runnin thru there tomorrow hopefully i can get a quick look and see what i can find
I personally love the AZ barks Hadrurus Arizonesis striped devils and the dune scorps
gorgeous critters btw 
-Tim


----------



## Galapoheros

OK, here are some pics I dug up.

A diplocentrus whitei male:







Here's a baby whitei:







A female:







Paruroctonus utahensis, not really sure(?), found in w texas:







Centruroides vittatus:


----------



## tarzan2day

*Name that species...*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30830294&l=cf4154efab&id=1112544173
I know the little one is a native...


----------



## AzJohn

tarzan2day said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30830294&l=cf4154efab&id=1112544173
> I know the little one is a native...


I think the little guy is D spitzeri, maybe Peloncillensis. Just a guess.


----------



## Widowman10

*this is an awesome topic!*

way to go!


i'll play i guess. these scorps were found in UT.

H. spadix (my favorite scorp if you couldn't guess... ):
























P. boreus??:












some sort of vaejovis?:







others:

H. arizonensis:












C. sculpturatus:


----------



## sfpearl300z

Wow, nice.  Really loving the A. diplocentrus whitei and the H. spadix


----------



## AzJohn

Galapoheros said:


> OK, here are some pics I dug up.
> 
> A diplocentrus whitei male:
> 
> 
> Here's a baby whitei:
> 
> 
> A female:
> 
> 
> 
> How many baby whitei do you have. I'd love to arrange a trade.
> 
> 
> John


----------



## Harlock

D. lindo with a younger instar in the background cage




V. waurei (I think)



Serradigitus sp. (unidentified)





V. waurei up top, the Serradigitus under.




I've also got some mesic and xeric vittatus, but I don't feel like bothering them.


----------



## Galapoheros

AzJohn said:


> Galapoheros said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here are some pics I dug up.
> 
> A diplocentrus whitei male:
> 
> 
> Here's a baby whitei:
> 
> 
> A female:
> 
> 
> 
> How many baby whitei do you have. I'd love to arrange a trade.
> 
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Hey John I only have 4 babies that were captive born, from a female somebody I know had in w texas.  But I picked up what was labeled a D. peloncillensis in a pet store here and immediately recognized it as a D. whitei.  But lately I wondered if it might be a giant D. lindo, so I just did a pectine count of 16 on this female and that matches up with D. whitei, odds are good that it's gravid.  If so I will have babies to throw out there.  lindo females pectine count is 9-13, whitei females is 14-18 (http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v29_n3/arac_29_03_304.pdf)  I'm not used to keying out diplos so since I don't know where it came from, I can't help but have a tiny bit of doubt about it being whitei, I'm confident it is but not 100% sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomadinexile

Galapoheros said:


> I'm not used to keying out diplos so since I don't know where it came from, I can't help but have a tiny bit of doubt about it being whitei, I'm confident it is but not 100% sure.


Looks like a D. whitei to me, and if the pectine count was right, then it sounds like a positive I.D. to me.  There are three TX diplos, D. lindo which are lighter colored, D. diablo which no one has and are also lighter, and the D. whitei.  D. whitei are only found in certain parts of the southern 1/3 of Brewster and Presidio counties.  Pretty darn rare.  That's a nice friend you have in TX!

The other two U.S. diplos are only found in Extreme S.W. NM and south central and south east AZ.


----------



## Nomadinexile

Vaejovis Intermedius


----------



## Nomadinexile

C. vittatus, 3 mesic females, with 1 xeric male.


----------



## Galapoheros

Nice pic you have there.  The guy I got the babies from doesn't really care about scorpions, I could've taken all the babies but I would've felt greedy.  He was feeding them hermit crab food lol, I would've saved them!  whitei are actually common in their area, more common than "people" are there haha, so not many people there to catch them.  I found 12 in one night crawling on the road and saw several at the entrance to their hole while blacklighting, but those backup down their hole before you can get to them.  I'm sure enough this is whitei, my only other wonder was if it was something from deeper down in Mexico I haven't seen before since the seller(ZK) has gotten stuff from there through people he knows, but yeah, it's unlikely it came out of Mex.  He just couldn't remember where he got it.


----------



## What

Anuroctonus pococki













Smeringurus mesaensis







smaller more orange individual






Only really decent pics of native stuff I have, that I can remember atm...


----------



## Nomadinexile

Galapoheros said:


> He just couldn't remember where he got it.


D. whitei are much more common and inhabit a large range in Mx.  Unless it came from baha (hehe), or way south, it's most likely a D. whitei.  Next time get me a few huh?


----------



## skinheaddave

Pseudouroctonus reddelli.






Vaejovis vorhiesi -- from the right spot but always subject to revision, of course.






Hadrurus arizonensis






Centruroides hentzi






Centruroides sculpturatus






Centruroides vittatus, Vaejovis coahuilae

http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PPT/Florida_2008.htm for pictures of Florida Centruroides. 

Also, if nobody digs up a good picture of P.gracilior I'll be forced to dig through my hard drive for one of mine.  They are definitely in competition as one of my favourite US species.  Anyone who has seen one fight a full sized cricket will know why.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## redhourglass

Hi all,

This topic is going to be interesting to say the least.  I started a habitat thread years back and had some positive feedback too.

I'm definite that the pic is V. crassimanus.



Galapoheros said:


> Paruroctonus utahensis, not really sure(?), found in w texas:


----------



## redhourglass

Hey,

From the pictures, the first maybe utahensis or a female of the pale form of boreus and the other is definetly a male of boreus.  The last picture is Serradigitus and may be wupatkiensis.


Widowman10 said:


> way to go!
> 
> These scorps were found in UT.
> 
> P. boreus??:
> 
> some sort of vaejovis?



Please note, these are only suggestions from my experiences, and only a true scorpion identification can be made through the use of a scope and species description papers,etc.  Veteran AB members know the scenario


----------



## campj

Pseudouroctonus apacheanus







Vaejovis vorhiesi







And its habitat













Diplocentrus spitzeri







And its habitat


----------



## redhourglass

Hi Dave,



skinheaddave said:


> http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PPT/Florida_2008.htm for pictures of Florida Centruroides.
> 
> Also, if nobody digs up a good picture of P.gracilior I'll be forced to dig through my hard drive for one of mine.  They are definitely in competition as one of my favourite US species.  Anyone who has seen one fight a full sized cricket will know why.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I'll post the pale and larger P. gracilior forms from so. Chihuahua, MX.  These guys were large compared to NM (our ATS excursions).  Also, the link to Kari's powerpoint for the Durungo, Chihuahua trip for viewers to see.







http://research.amnh.org/users/lorenzo/PPT/Chihuahua_2005.htm

Cheers guys,

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Nomadinexile

Yet to be described, Serradigitus sp., Texas


----------



## Galapoheros

I'm definite that the pic is V. crassimanus.


Quote:
Originally Posted by Galapoheros  

Paruroctonus utahensis, not really sure(?), found in w texas:


__________________

"In the company of cannibals that sting...and glow"
www.desert-scorpions.com


Awesome pics!  Thanks Chad, I got that ID from somebody that usually knows their stuff but the ID didn't really seem to fit, I've always wondered about it.  Here's another C. vittatus form, Centruroides vittatus pantheriensis(?)  I've read there is no color on pantheriensis but is there absolutely no color around the eyes of pantheriensis?, seems like their would be a gradient there with chisosarius and pantheriensis(?)  Somebody was trying to tell me that chisosarius is diff species, not vittatus, confuses me, what's the skinny?


----------



## skinheaddave

redhourglass said:


> I'll post the pale and larger P. gracilior forms from so. Chihuahua, MX.


That's absolutely stunning, Chad.  When you say "larger" how big are we talking?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## redhourglass

Hey,

Time revolves and things change and am not sure where you get your information.

I agree with regarding the gradients and zones but the fact of the matter is that there will be variation within a population despite the above.  Population genetics and speciation at its best but Centruroides from the Big Bend TX is C. vittatus (no subspecies status IMO) period untill a peer reviewed molecular and systematic analysis is provided for the whole genus.  Baja California has extreme variation and size with C. exilicauda, different through with insular/ peninsular effects in populations in general, but variations in color patterns are noted in the Stan's Baja monograph.

Your first picture is C. sculpturatus.  Look at chela dimensions with the other photos.



Galapoheros said:


> Awesome pics!  Thanks Chad, I got that ID from somebody that usually knows their stuff but the ID didn't really seem to fit, I've always wondered about it.  Here's another C. vittatus form, Centruroides vittatus pantheriensis(?)  I've read there is no color on pantheriensis but is there absolutely no color around the eyes of pantheriensis?, seems like their would be a gradient there with chisosarius and pantheriensis(?)  Somebody was trying to tell me that chisosarius is diff species, not vittatus, confuses me, what's the skinny?


Sinc. Chad


----------



## Cowin8579

Wow, this thread blows me away.  Great job John! haha  

It shows how beautiful U.S. species are.


----------



## redhourglass

Oscar provided the ID in field as P. gracilior.  They were in the size of a large adult S. mesaensis.  The V. minckleyi (?) were in comparison to Hadrurus or Syntropis.  All on my photo section in the signature and or blog.



skinheaddave said:


> That's absolutely stunning, Chad.  When you say "larger" how big are we talking?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Sinc. Chad


----------



## Galapoheros

redhourglass said:


> Hey,
> 
> Time revolves and things change and am not sure where you get your information.
> 
> I agree with regarding the gradients and zones but the fact of the matter is that there will be variation within a population despite the above.  Population genetics and speciation at its best but Centruroides from the Big Bend TX is C. vittatus (no subspecies status IMO) period untill a peer reviewed molecular and systematic analysis is provided for the whole genus.  Baja California has extreme variation and size with C. exilicauda, different through with insular/ peninsular effects in populations in general, but variations in color patterns are noted in the Stan's Baja monograph.
> 
> Your first picture is C. sculpturatus.  Look at chela dimensions with the other photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinc. Chad


OK.  The one that that looks like sculpturatus is a juvenile I caught from Presidio county tx, so that's prob why the chela dimensions make it look like sculpturatus but it's got to be vittatus, right(?)


----------



## Nomadinexile

http://www.desert-scorpions.com/photo.html

Look down this towards the bottom right see "pantheriensis" form at Chad's site.


----------



## Galapoheros

Nomadinexile said:


> http://www.desert-scorpions.com/photo.html
> 
> Look down this towards the bottom right see "pantheriensis" form at Chad's site.



Yeah, seen pics, here's another 
http://wrbu.si.edu/scorpions/sc_du_jour/c_vittatus.html

I don't want to get side-rail the thread Chad but have to ask real quick, what's the largest Diplocentrus you've seen from Mexico?


----------



## AzJohn

That Anuroctonus pococki is pretty cool looking. I'm loving the info that's going around. I might have to try and get a few some day. I know Dave had some pictures on his slide show but they are one of my favorite species, plus it's the first species I've bred on purpose. PS Were are the D diablo pictures.


 C gracilis.


----------



## redhourglass

Hey,

I know Presidio County well and no to your question in part...

Sinc. Chad



Galapoheros said:


> OK.  The one that that looks like sculpturatus is a juvenile I caught from Presidio county tx, so that's prob why the chela dimensions make it look like sculpturatus but it's got to be vittatus, right(?)


----------



## Galapoheros

So sculpturatus is in Presidio county?  Wow, I did not know that.


----------



## AzJohn

Galapoheros said:


> So sculpturatus is in Presidio county?  Wow, I did not know that.


LOL I saw a map on one of the linked sites that shows C vitts in my part of Arizona, North Eastern Arizona. There appears to be more overlap between the two species than I would have thought.


----------



## Widowman10

redhourglass said:


> Hey,
> 
> From the pictures, the first maybe utahensis or a female of the pale form of boreus and the other is definetly a male of boreus.  The last picture is Serradigitus and may be wupatkiensis.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, these are only suggestions from my experiences, and only a true scorpion identification can be made through the use of a scope and species description papers,etc.  Veteran AB members know the scenario


thank you RHG!! yeah, always kinda wondered.


----------



## Nomadinexile

AzJohn said:


> . PS Were are the D diablo pictures.


I have yet to hear of anyone actually having any.  Though I would love to be proven wrong.


----------



## AzJohn

Just kicking this thing around. Here are some new scorpions found at higher alltitudes, 5000 feet, in central Arizona. Pinon, juniper woodlands. On a vary steep slope.


Any Ideas

John


----------



## william_wang

wow.......
there are many kinds of scorpions in USA.
it is so lucky.
i can only found three kinds of scorpions in CHINA...


----------



## snappleWhiteTea

AzJohn said:


> Just kicking this thing around. Here are some new scorpions found at higher alltitudes, 5000 feet, in central Arizona. Pinon, juniper woodlands. On a vary steep slope.
> 
> 
> Any Ideas
> 
> John


Vaejovis lapidicola??? no idea what is it?


----------



## AzJohn

Thread Revival
C exilicuada


----------



## AzJohn

Superstitionia donensis
Still my favorite natives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michiel

What a lookers! Nice little scorps, John


----------



## AzJohn

BUmp....... I know it's old but let's see a few more.


----------



## AzJohn

I few scorpions and habitat from last spring


----------



## AzJohn

left one out


----------



## terancheped42

I wish I still lived in Arizona!


----------



## Michiel

Very nice pics, John! The thread deserved a revival...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## 2nscorpx

_Vaejovis cf. pequeno, adult female_ (Mexico)

It is not really a U.S. native species, but it is close enough, I hope!


----------



## OBT1

So many babies and such a pretty girl!


----------



## Scorpion Tom

2nscorpx said:


> View attachment 99386
> 
> _Vaejovis cf. pequeno, adult female_ (Mexico)
> 
> It is not really a U.S. native species, but it is close enough, I hope!


Nice pics, very majestic species


----------



## 2nscorpx

More pictures!



_Vaejovis cf. pequeno_ (left), _Serradigitus joshuaensis_ (left). The age and sex of both specimens is not certain.



_Vaejovis cf. pequeno adult female_



_Vaejovis cf. pequeno second instar baby_



_Vaejovis cf. pequeno_

Enjoy!


----------



## Scorpion Tom

2nscorpx said:


> More pictures!
> 
> View attachment 99477
> 
> _Vaejovis cf. pequeno_ (left), _Serradigitus joshuaensis_ (left). The age and sex of both specimens is not certain.
> 
> View attachment 99478
> 
> _Vaejovis cf. pequeno adult female_
> 
> View attachment 99481
> 
> _Vaejovis cf. pequeno second instar baby_
> 
> View attachment 99482
> 
> _Vaejovis cf. pequeno_
> 
> Enjoy!


Great pics, nice coloration as well!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Some new pictures.



_Vaejovis aff. pequeno adult female, dorsal view_



_Vaejovis aff. pequeno_. Piggy back rides, anyone?



_Vaejovis aff. pequeno, detail of the carapace_



_V. cf. pequeno, detail of the prosoma_



_Vaejovis cf. pequeno second instar baby_. They are only about 4-6 mm. long. As you can see, they need a steady supply of micro-insects.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Pictures were taken with a Nikon D90.


----------



## Hendersoniana

beautiful pics ! I love how small that vaejovis is, even the cricket leg is almost twice its size!


----------



## 2nscorpx

Hendersoniana said:


> beautiful pics ! I love how small that vaejovis is, even the cricket leg is almost twice its size!


Thanks for the kind words. Actually, that baby is _slightly_ larger than that. The appearance of the pictures on this board differ from the appearance of the pictures on other things (i.e. my camera). But, yes, the babies are very tiny!


----------



## AzJohn

Vaejovis sp maybe paysoninsis or somthing similar. Found today at high elevations around 7000ft, in a very moist environment. I found two, hopfully enough to breed.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Beautiful! How large are they? I am definitely interested in them!


----------



## AzJohn

They are about an inch. I'll try and find a few more. The area I found them in is going to get some serious snow Sun and Mon so it may be a few weeks before I get another chance. The two I got might be subadults. I've seen this species before, just never collected then. REal cool. It appears they are a bit different from other Arizona species. I've only seen them in wetter areas. These guys were near a perminent water soarce, like real near. THe ground under the rock was muddy. Given that and the high altitude I'd bet they like it damp and cool.


----------



## 2nscorpx

Very interesting...hope you find some more.


----------



## herpist

We only have the Euscorpius flavicaudis here in the uk. Originally a Mediterranean scorpion which found its way over here approx 200 years ago by boat. A small scorpion only found in the Docklands area of south east England. Although I've not seen or 
owned one.


----------



## cacoseraph

i'm not real great with scorpion id's.  found these all in California

Anuroctonus species, maybe phaiodactylus






Vaejovis (?) species





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/scorpion/local/local_ground_scorp_board_01b.jpg

Vaejovis (?) species





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b...on/local/local_ground_scorp_primero_04b98.jpg

Vaejovis (?) species





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/scorpion/local/local_ground_scorp_rocky_01b.jpg

Superstitionia i found in California 





http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b287/cacoseraph/scorpion/Superstitionia/AmIGravidb.jpg


edit:  i live in southern AZ now and have pics of more scorpions i found here. i just need to upload them to pb


----------



## Kari McWest

Howdy, y'all!
It's been forever since I ast logged on, but I found this thread and wated to chime in on a few things:
John, Your little cf paysonensis was collected where? There are several species in the area so locality would help ID: 
V. paysonensis is found from the Sierra Ancha Mountains to the Mogollon Rim to Show Low to Stoneman Lake area.
V. lapidicola picks up from the Mormon Lake/Happy Jack area (we think), to Flagstaff (type locality) to Sedona, possibly as far west as Williams.
V. crumpi is found in the Bradshaw Mtns and Prescott/Jerome area... not sure how far it ranges.

Centruroides vittatus pantheriensis discussion: 
All of John's pics are indeed C. vittatus, the Scorpion Formerly Known as pantheriensis, which has a "ring" around the median ocular tubercle and juveniles sport the darkened fifth metasomal segment and palms as evident in the pics. Centruroides pantheriensis was described by Stahnke in the 1950s, later in 1971 he synonymized C. gertschi under C. sculpturatus, at the end of the paper he "noted" that "probably" C. pantheriensis and C. chisosarius, both from the Big Bend region of Texas, (based on mixed litters) but it has never been "officially" synonymized, which is something I've been working on. C. chisosarius looks just like typical vittatus but the carapace is completely pigmented/marbled, and is nearly identical to C. suffusus, the bad-nasty Durango scorpion.

Centruroides exilicauda:
Only found in Baja California. The Arizona/New Mexico critter, Arizona bark scorpion, was reinstated as C. sculpturatus in the paper found here: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0300908404000641 I have it on PDF for free if anyone is interested.

The little thing found in juniper/pine that looks like a little Vaejovis spinigerus is indeed Vaejovis spinigerus. Populations at higher elevations tend to have a more marbled carapace, but everything else checks out. I've seen these near Douglas, Jerome, Perkinsville AZ, among other places.

Paruroctonus gracilior:
The one that Chad posted was described as Paruroctonus pallidus from Cuatro Cienegas (my avatar is one from Cuatro Cienegas). Haradon, in his 4-part revision of Paruroctonus, synonymized it under P. gracilior. The one in Chad's photo is an adult from Bolson de Mapimi, aka Mexico's famous Zona de Silencio. I will post some photos of more tpical gracilior. Funny thing about gracilior is that over its huge distribution, from Aguascalientes, Mexico, to near Del Rio, Texas, north to Roswell, NM, SW to Rodeo, NM/Portal, AZ. I consider it a Chihuahuan Desert Marker species, its distribution is almost exactly along the lines dilineated for the Chihuahuan Desert (like Larrea tridentata, etc). Throughout its range it can be completely pale, in sand dunes; or have a darkened interocular triangle, like C. vittatus, OR a pale interocular triangle, like H. arizonensis. The big male in Chad's pic is about 60mm... the typical adult gracilior is only 40-45 mm.

I think I should wrap it up!
kj

---------- Post added 03-25-2012 at 05:59 PM ----------

Oh, and except when it comes to known undescribed species, it is best to post the locality so we can be sure of ID.
=)

---------- Post added 03-25-2012 at 06:07 PM ----------

What's the best way to post pics? Via photobucket?


----------



## cacoseraph

i really like photobucket.  you can upload reasonably large pictures to a free account and arbitrarily large for ~$20 a year.  it has automatically generated code for img or url tags and i believe autogenerates thumbnails and the code to use them.  you can generally make one post and use it on almost any forums unless they have some kind of weirdo formatting or rules about the number of images per post.  you also get some stats on your pics for free on pb and i am a bit of a stat wh--enthusiast.  iirc, they even have mass uploader options and you can make a very intricate directory structure for keeping all your pictures organized.  iirc they support tags, title, and descriptions for all the pics you upload also

i do believe they have non-exclusive like, IP rights to all the media you upload but that is pretty standard and has been part of the EULA and/or TOS for every free media host i have ever actually looked into.  youtube definitely does it. even facebook does it


----------



## 2nscorpx

@Kari, thanks! That information is very helpful...


----------



## AzJohn

Hi Kari, my little unknown Vaejovis was found near Stoneman Lake. Knowing they are found in that area is a big help.


----------



## Warren Bautista

Vaejovis spinigerus by WarrenSoBa, on Flickr


----------



## AzJohn

Somthing newish. Collected about 30 feet from my house on the Navajo Reservation North East of Winslow AZ.
Paruroctonus cf utahensis


----------



## 2nscorpx

Nice! Thanks for putting a locality.


----------



## cacoseraph

Serradigitus species (?) from Tucson, AZ. i dig on the small species.  especially when you figure something is subadult and then find the best white mold when it is feeding time 



Centruroides sculpturatus, mom and babies... and sprout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

The Serradigitus looks like S. joshuaensis, I could be very certain, because of the patterns on the carapace. Nice find! Especially the sprout!


----------



## Taysha

What sort of scorps can I find around pensecola fl?


----------



## Risky

Thank you for posting pics of the environments and descriptions.  That's very helpful.


----------



## cacoseraph

little baby Vaejovidae on some long grain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

haha, that's an good pic.


----------



## AzJohn

HOw did you get that picture?


----------



## cacoseraph

what would be a $100 point and shoot on macro mode shooting through a $1 magnifying lens 

i keep meaning to make another youtube to really show the process, but you can check out.  also, i should point out i am teaching my brother that i live with how to do this and he still isn't as good as me... there is a bit of subtlety to it and in all likelihood your first products are going to suck.  there are tricks to holding the lens, using the flash for pics, pretty much everything.  videos are MUCH easier to shoot like this compared to pictures

you can sort of see them lenses in effect here.  in this vid i am getting more magnification with the lenses
[YOUTUBE]i3A9A3icGqg[/YOUTUBE]

and here. in this video i am more or less just using the lens to let my camera focus on something it wasn't programmed for
[YOUTUBE]kcLbHxUQ3WY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galapoheros

I tried it a few times, it's a little harder than I thought it would be to get it just right.  Computer micros/cams aren't that expensive now.


----------



## cacoseraph

back in the day, gala was the one who convinced me you can use your camera's optical zoom AND a magnifying lens   the problem is that your depth of field approaches zero so your camera placement and angle need to be almost perfect to get a good picture.  now i get a decent picture 1:5 to 1:10... when i started it was more like 1:20 or 1:40


----------



## Galapoheros

Really?, I'm an old man now lol, dementia is my new bliss, I don't remember.


----------



## SoHum

6 pages of USA scorps and no love for U. mordax?













The three in the terrarium are the same one, the one in the jar eating...whatever that is I gave to a friend last fall. They are basically identical in size and coloration except the one's legs were more orange. Both wild caught, no idea what instar or sex, but if I were to made a wild guess it would be female because of the shape of the chela. What can I say, I'm new.


----------



## TheHonestPirate

Beautiful scorpions. Im hoping to purchase some mordax very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoHum

My UV light will arrive in a week or so, if I turn up some soon I'll let you know! I found one while splitting wood a few weeks ago, but it was so tiny I didn't even try to keep it, it was before I found this site and ididn't have the first clue what I would have fed it! I would guess 2 or 3i , I compared it to a small cricket and if the tail was laid flat behind it they would have been the same length..., maybe I have a pic.




That little plastic lid is 2 and 3/8" across, making that scorpion REALLY small!


----------



## Scorpster1

Uroctonites montereus


Paruroctonus boreus


----------



## Biollantefan54

Vaejovis carolinianus

View attachment 133528

View attachment 133529


----------



## SoHum

You're making me want a communal species.. They look like they're having fun. Also reduces the chances of having a pet log.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpster1

Hoffmannius confusus


----------

